
React-control-center give you cool coding experience in Counter - fantasticsoul
https://stackblitz.com/edit/funny-counter
======
fantasticsoul
do you love this kind of counter? [https://stackblitz.com/edit/funny-
counter](https://stackblitz.com/edit/funny-counter)

------
fantasticsoul
more easy and power than redux、mobx，just have a try...

